# would a w8 face fit a passt



## ryz (Oct 19, 2002)

I am thinking of getting a passat wagon but replacing the face with that of a w8 since its so much nicer on the eyes . 
do you guys forsee any problems with that swap







?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: would a w8 face fit a passt (ryz)*

Search ClubB5. Someone installed the B5.5 (2001.5 - up) nose on a 98-2001 B5 Passat. Takes some doing but it's possible. Might as well look for a 2001.5 up and just get the HID headlamps...


----------



## ryz (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: would a w8 face fit a passt (VWGUY4EVER)*

thanks dude


----------

